

Stop The Hate On Windows 8 - tcdowney
http://www.sacrideo.us/stop-the-hate-on-window-8/

======
frozenport
Not until I get my start bar back. Instead of a start button I get a list of
unorganized applications.

------
dethstar
LEAVE BRITNEY ALONE

